# 2004 GTO - from STOCK to NOT - a Tick Performance ProCharger Build!



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

Just finished up Markeven's 2004 GTO, a car that he brought to us bone stock with hopes of transforming it into a ~500rwhp ProCharged daily driver. He wanted a mild setup that would get the job done, but still be ultra reliable. Our solution?

ProCharger P-1SC Supercharger Kit: ProCharger HO Intercooled Supercharger for 2004 Pontiac GTO LS1 V8 Adds 175HP! | eBay
Kooks Custom 1 7/8" x 3" Headers O2 Extension Harnesses: Kooks Custom 1 7/8" x 3" Headers O2 Extension Harnesses for 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO - Tick Performance
Kooks Custom 3" Catted Connection Pipes: Kooks Custom 3" Catted Connection Pipes for 2004 Pontiac GTO - Tick Performance
SLP "Loud Mouth II" Exhaust System w/PowerFlo-X Crossover Pipe: 2004 GTO SLP "Loud Mouth II" Exhaust System w/PowerFlo-X Crossover Pipe - Tick Performance
Lingenfelter High Flow Intank Fuel Pump Kit: Lingenfelter High Flow Intank Fuel Pump Kit (2004-2006 GTO) - Tick Performance
Tick & Monster Complete Clutch Swap Package (Level 2): Tick & Monster Complete Clutch Swap Package (04-06 GTO) - Tick Performance

Our ProCharger Package includes full install & dynotune, and all accessories were installed at the same time for free! A definite value.

One of our technicians, Matt, began the build last week:








...and finished it up the latter half of last week:








...a few under-hood shots:

















...and 200+ RWHP later, the customer is a happy camper. 485RWHP SAE is the final result:








For those of you interested in ProCharger YOUR LS1 GTO (or any LSx vehicle), making sure to check out our DISCOUNTED Installed & Tuned Packages!


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Joey, did you get those numbers without a cam install, TB or any head work on that build. What numbers would you expect to see with pro charger install on a LS2 car LT headers, no cats 3" exhaust, TB and intake manifold porting, CAI as current mods with mild cam? Interested in package with cam as well. Let me know


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

SWGOAT said:


> Joey, did you get those numbers without a cam install, TB or any head work on that build. What numbers would you expect to see with pro charger install on a LS2 car LT headers, no cats 3" exhaust, TB and intake manifold porting, CAI as current mods with mild cam? Interested in package with cam as well. Let me know


These numbers were achieved with the stock camshaft, stock cylinder heads and stock throttle body.

An LS2 car with the modifications you mentioned could easily make as much power as the stock rods & pistons could handle (575-600rwhp). The cam makes a big difference! The CAI isn't necessary as the ProCharger comes with its own intake. Shoot me an email or a PM with all the specifics as far as what you need to buy and what kind of power goals/budget you've got in mind and we'll put together a nasty setup for you that will but a BIG grin on your face!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

nice build. i have my list ready 

what is the life expectancy of the procharger, or is it too har to predict something as that?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Second question; why did you guys decide to go 1 7/8 headers vs 1 3/4? Im assuming bigger gains with procharger installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

firebird said:


> nice build. i have my list ready
> 
> what is the life expectancy of the procharger, or is it too har to predict something as that?


Thanks! Tough question to answer since we've not seen a ProCharger expire yet! With proper maintenance, there is no reason this kit wouldn't last for tens of thousands of miles. ProCharger also offers a rebuild service so if you ever do damage the blower, it's something they can quickly and easily repair.


firebird said:


> Second question; why did you guys decide to go 1 7/8 headers vs 1 3/4? Im assuming bigger gains with procharger installed?


That blower is forcing a LOT of air into the engine! The bigger 1-7/8" tubes on the header help get more air out (thus making more power) than their 1-3/4" alternatives.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

makes sense.


----------

